

Steve Jobs' 1976 Retro Apple Logo iPad Leather Case? - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2011/06/steve-jobs-1976-retro-apple-logo-ipad-leather-case/

======
Apple-Guy
anyone got any ideas of the origins of this cool case?

